# Cutting Boards



## ATLJack (Feb 23, 2012)

I know there are a ton of threads on this topic, I have read a lot of them but havent found what I am looking for so please excuse this tired old subject.

I made my first end grain cutting board and and finished it with mineral oil, a lot of mineral oil. I let it absorb as much as it would take every day 2 or 3 times a day for 4 or 5 days. A couple weeks after I stopped adding mineral oil it is still seeping oil. Is it normal for mineral oil to continuously seep or did I give it too much oil? If this is normal, then I think I need to try a salad bowl finish on my next board…


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

I believe it's just saturated, patience grasshopper! Good job.


----------



## yank (Feb 1, 2007)

You saturated the board, so now you have to let the excess oil leak out. 
I have made close to 50 end grain boards, and counting, I only apply two heavy coats of mineral oil, and let them soak in. FINISHED. I have never used salad bowl finish, so I don't know about it.

On my personal board, I wash with soap and water, dry with paper towel, let air dry overnight, apply a light coat of mineral oil and let it soak in. DONE. I do not cut raw meat on my board, I have plastic board for raw meats.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I always use Howard's butcher block conditioner on cutting boards. Its a combination of mineral oil and bee's wax. I put in on liberally and then let it sit and soak for about 5 minutes or so then wipe it off. It usually takes a couple or three coats on new wood, but it soaks in quick and wipes off easily. I havent had any leaching problems. Maybe the wax helps.


----------



## rdjack21 (May 21, 2010)

Yank: "I do not cut raw meat on my board, I have plastic board for raw meats."

America's Test kitchen has ran many tests on wood cutting boards and every time the wood boards equal to or did better than plastic cutting boards. I wish I had a electronic version of the report and the test results but I don't I just have the printed one. They tested the boards by cutting raw chicken on all the boards cleaned them as normal (soap and water) then sent them to a lab to be tested for contaminates and every wood cutting board matched or beat the results for the plastic boards. they did the same for old used boards as well and the old wood boards beat the old plastic boards.

All I'm saying with all of this is that wood cutting boards are just as safe to cut raw meat on as plastic. Most cities health codes back this up in that wood cutting boards are approved for food production in restaurants that includes for cutting raw meat on.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Jack - to quicken up the seeping out of the excess oil - wrap your board in brown wrapping paper that will pull the oil out. DO NOT use newspaper, just plan brown paper bags or contractor's paper. It will take several sheets - but you'll the excess out pretty quickly and will be able to use your board sooner.

Hope that helps.


----------



## ATLJack (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Great tip Betsy, I will give it a try.


----------

